# Browning 22LR 'trombone' pump rifle



## moonwolf

Anyone know much about Browning 22LR pump rifle? It's what they called the 'trombone' model I'm told. What would it be worth paying for?


----------



## moonwolf

here's what it looks like:


----------



## Bearfootfarm

If thats a Browning it's a very old one. Id guess $ 150 -$200 at the high end. It should have a model name or number on the top of the barrel.

Browning has made the Model BPR 22 since 1976 and it looks a lot different. The newer Brownings load through the buttstock

You can usually buy a NEW Ruger 10/22 semi auto at Wal Mart for less than $200 and its a FAR better gun


----------



## Stephen in SOKY

I'd say more in the $350-550 US range based on condition. While I own 10/22's, out of the box I'd wager the old Browning has a better trigger pull and far more usable sites. 10/22's can be made tack drivers, but average out of the box performance has always failed to impress me.


----------



## moonwolf

Stephen,
I'd characterize it to be in very good condition. Not 'excellent' or anything like that. 
Mechanically it shoots nice and clean with a positive pump action. All parts look good with not much wear. The barrel is clean without rust and intact rifling. It's made in Belgium as an original. I paid $175 for it in the end. :shrug: I'm satisfied with it both for some plinking use and maybe a potential collectors item. 
I looked at Rugers which have a fine reputation. New here where I live in Canada, you won't get one at walmart and you will pay much, much more than $200 for them.


----------



## tn_junk

My grandfather had an almost identical gun, stock/forearm were darker and not as red.
Thing was tack driving accurate. No telling how many hundred squirrels he killed with it.
No idea who got it when he passed.
If I was you I woud keep it. Belgium made Brownings are going to do nothing but go up in value.

galump


----------



## Stephen in SOKY

That's the beauty of it.....a great shooter now that will appreciate in value over time. The trombone was never introduced here to my knowledge. I think patents on the remington kept it from being introduced in the US. Enjoy it!


----------



## Bearfootfarm

moonwolf said:
 

> Stephen,
> I'd characterize it to be in very good condition. Not 'excellent' or anything like that.
> Mechanically it shoots nice and clean with a positive pump action. All parts look good with not much wear. The barrel is clean without rust and intact rifling. It's made in Belgium as an original. I paid $175 for it in the end. :shrug: I'm satisfied with it both for some plinking use and maybe a potential collectors item.
> I looked at Rugers which have a fine reputation. New here where I live in Canada, you won't get one at walmart and you will pay much, much more than $200 for them.



You did good!! Try as many different brands of ammo as you can , because 22's can be finicky about what they shoot well


----------

